# First planted tank



## Kfactor (Sep 15, 2018)

Well I have decided to try my first planted tank and wanted to start with a 10 that I made in to a aio tank . I got a maxi jet dc return pump for it and made the baffel wall so far.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That's a neat modification! A 20 gallon long tank would be another one that could do well modified that way. I like built-in filters because it greatly reduces the possibility of siphoning most of water out and onto the floor.


----------



## Kfactor (Sep 15, 2018)

Well I just ordered my light for it I went with the ai prime for it I hope I didn’t waist my money . Am also just in the middle of welding up a light mount for it should have some pics up soon am really excited for this build.


----------



## Kfactor (Sep 15, 2018)

Here are some pics of the tank stand and light holder so far


----------



## Kfactor (Sep 15, 2018)

Just need the light to make the light mount now


----------



## Kfactor (Sep 15, 2018)

Would a admin be able to move this over to the tank Journals ? Would like to make a journal about this tank just to ask questions and stuff all in one spot


----------

